# Stopping by to say hello...



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Greetings all,

I am brand-spanking-new to this forum and am an owner and lover of mirrorless cameras. I have two, actually. The first one is a Nikon N1AW1 that I used for a significant amount of time and now I shoot and work with a Nikon Z7 and have lenses from 14-500mm and just love it. I am a photojournalist and have used Nikons for years and bar-none the best images I have are from the Z7. I was lucky because I live in China and teach photograph at a college here. I am friendly with the Nikon folks in Shanghai and they invited me to try the Z7 pre-release. I could not wait to get my hands on one after that.

Anyway, just wanted to check-in and say hello to all of you.

Cordially,

Mark


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi Mark ..... welcome!  Is the N1 the 1 inch sensor waterproof camera?

Sounds like you may be able to tip off the Nikon fans about new models? 

Hope to see some of your images soon.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Hi Mark ..... welcome!  Is the N1 the 1 inch sensor waterproof camera?
> 
> Sounds like you may be able to tip off the Nikon fans about new models?
> 
> Hope to see some of your images soon.



It is indeed. The story goes: My wife and step son and I were traveling to Iloilo in the Philippines to shoot a wedding and I fussed about the weight of the equipment because in Hong Kong, we landed at gate one and connected at gate 138... So, the entire trip, she put up with my fussing about the weight of my camera. On the way back to Shanghai, we were once again in Hong Kong and had 5 hours between flights, so my sweetheart asked me to take her shopping. Well, walking around and we discovered the Nikon store in the airport mall, and I had told her I wanted an N1AW1 about two weeks before. They had one, the very last one and it was a demo that they said I could have for 50% off. She looked at me and said "If I buy this camera for you, will you promise to never take this other equipment on trips with us?". I agreed. We also S.C.U.B.A. dive and I was pleasantly surprised at how good the camera performs under water. It even has an available underwater strobe to go with it. Groovy. The other thing that I learned is that this little camera is capable of shooting THREE different files at the same time. You can shoot video, RAW and JPEG for everything. Amazing and to date, it is the only camera I have found that does this. The image quality is also quite good, although it isn't a Z7 (which, I would not expect it to be, quite honestly). But, very nice for what it is. I have always been pleased with the overall image quality.

If you have any questions, please let me know. Happy to help you.

Cordially,

Mark


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 15, 2020)

HowdyMark said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mark ..... welcome!  Is the N1 the 1 inch sensor waterproof camera?
> ...



Thank you!

I was going to to get a Nikon AW1 for sailing and snorkling, as it's the only one of its' kind - but they stopped making it.

I ended up with the Olympus TG5, but it's not in the same league as the Nikon.

I also tried a waterproof bag with my Fuji - it leaked and I had to swim 500 meters with one hand over my head!


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 15, 2020)

[[/QUOTE]

Thank you!

I was going to to get a Nikon AW1 for sailing and snorkling, as it's the only one of its' kind - but they stopped making it.

I ended up with the Olympus TG5, but it's not in the same league as the Nikon.

I also tried a waterproof bag with my Fuji - it leaked and I had to swim 500 meters with one hand over my head![/QUOTE]


THAT is not fun! You can actually find the N1AW1 used, and if it is in good shape, I would encourage you to check into them. They are wonderful cameras and I was surprised when they were discontinued because they seems so far ahead of the pack. In Shanghai, there is a very large camera market that sells both new and used gear, and you can buy them there on occasion. Might be something similar in Thailand? BTW, you have a magnificent country. My wife and I visited shortly after the King's death and went to the palace and paid our respects. Such a pretty country.

Cordially,

Mark


----------

